# wood ID poster



## phinds (Jan 18, 2012)

There is a 2'x3' poster available for $25 (plus shipping) that shows 240 different wood. The story of how it came to be is at:

http://www.woodposter.com/about

And here's a thumbnail of the poster and a blowup of the lower right corner:

[attachment=1161][attachment=1162]

The site for the poster is:

www.woodposter.com

I didn't have any wall space left in the garage, so I put mine up on the closet door in my home office.

[attachment=1163]


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 21, 2012)

Paul,
Poster arrived in the mail yesterday...
Awesome, thanks!
Can't wait to chuck it in a frame and hang it over the fireplace!

p


----------



## kweinert (Jan 30, 2012)

Got my poster the other day and it's great. Now to get it framed and hung.


----------



## Palaswood (Dec 27, 2016)

Got my WOOD ID poster for Christmas from my GF !! Now i can finally get around to making a picture frame, since that has to be hanging in my shop ASAP.
GREAT POSTER @phinds


----------



## phinds (Dec 27, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Got my WOOD ID poster for Christmas from my GF !! Now i can finally get around to making a picture frame, since that has to be hanging in my shop ASAP.
> GREAT POSTER @phinds


Glad you like it. Jeff gets all the credit for it really so you should let him know. I just provided the pics.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 10, 2017)

After all these years (it was delivered, I believe, in 2008 - at least that's the date on the stamps) it is finally in a frame and in the shop. Not in the final spot yet, I have a few more walls to skin, but at least it finally got put on display. :)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 10, 2017)

kweinert said:


> After all these years (it was delivered, I believe, in 2008 - at least that's the date on the stamps) it is finally in a frame and in the shop. Not in the final spot yet, I have a few more walls to skin, but at least it finally got put on display. :)


Hey, let's see a pic once you get it where it's going to stay.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2017)

Mines still in the tube....


----------



## phinds (Feb 10, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Mines still in the tube....


That's NOT where it belongs !


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2017)

phinds said:


> That's NOT where it belongs !



Hey...I put the "blushing" smilie after it....sheesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm impressed at the restraint shown by @phinds -- IMO he would have been fully justified putting the  after his post

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Mines still in the tube....



I just assumed you were keeping it there to preserve the wood colors...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeah...that's it....


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 24, 2017)

phinds said:


> Glad you like it. Jeff gets all the credit for it really so you should let him know. I just provided the pics.



Talk about a small world. I just emailed Jeff Parker this past week to ask if the poster was still available.
I didn't know you took the pics for it.
That's pretty cool.

Thanks for putting a smile on this worn out old face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

